# question on two piece wheel bmw style 5's



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

can i take the centers out with tires still mounted?

ive done it with other multipiece wheels but this is first set of style 5 wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

yes only the center comes out and the lip and barrel are 1 piece.


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes I'm aware of that but my question was I don't have to dismount tires correct to do it? I wasn't sure of pressure if the mounted tire would cause it to be hard to remove the center waffle


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

got it

started polishing lips by hand
and
alphine white ceramic centers with a sparkle clear coat for the centers

bolts are sitting in a jar of vinegar


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)




----------

